# Please help, blind chickens!



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

For a month or two, I've been trying to help this one young pullet. She's stunted and has a *swollen, watery eye*. It hasn't gotten any worse or much better, though I've moved her to a cleaner, better ventilated cage and tried some natural things (cod liver oil, aloe). I want to find an antibiotic, but can't figure out what to use. The triple antibiotic we have says "Do not use in eyes." The chicken forum I'm on is so busy that few people see or answer my posts. 

Today, we found another pullet with an eye problem. This one's eye *is blind and looks "blank"* - I mean the pupil has a pale sheen behind it instead of being jet black like it should be.
:help:

I haven't been keeping up like I should with cleaning the chickens' houses. Could this be the problem?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I would try Tylan 200 at a dose of 1/2 cc orally 2 x a day for 5 days. When the coops get too dirty, (it happens to us all once in a while  ) the ammonia can get too high and they can get sick. I would also not rule out cocci. To treat for that I use Corid powder at a rate of 1 tsp per gallon of water for 5 days. Or 5 cc Corid per gallon for 5 days.Just be sure it is the only water she can access.Change water daily.
If you have more than one with symptoms, I would treat them all for cocci and individually as they show symtoms with the Tylan.
They're cute


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

OK, thanks. Can I get Tylan 200 at a feed store like TSC?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes you can...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

There is a 50 and a 200. I recommend the 200. The 50 doesn't do much.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

OK, thank you so much!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

You're welcome  Just be sure to finish treatment even if it is looking better!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

milkmaid said:


> OK, thank you so much!!


Oh, and Milkmaid...have you checked for mites and lice recently? Fall/winter is the worst time for them due to migratory birds...I use python dust for those.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

No, but I will. :thumb:


----------

